

Ask HN: When should comments be flagged? - nkurz

What's the consensus on flagging comments?  My personal approach is to flag only those that are obvious spam or genuinely abusive, but sometimes I wonder if the site would benefit from a collective lighter trigger on dumb jokes, me-toos, and memes.<p>Unlike downvotes, there is no visibility into how others use flagging.  What does everyone else do?  Has anyone thought through the endgames and decided they have a best strategy?
======
mindcrime
Definitely flag/downvote any of the /. crowd stuff... anything that smacks of
an Internet meme probably deserves to be done away with.

